# Strom an HDMI-Kabel?



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen PC mit einem HMDI Kabel an meinen Fernseher dauerhaft angeschlossen. Nach einem Umstecken fiel mir auf, dass zwischen den beiden HDMI Ports über das Kabel offensichtlich ein Strom fließt. Komme ich mit dem Kabelstecker an das Gehäuse oder den Anschluss selbst, gibts kleine Funken. Außerdem merke ich die Spannung auch, wenn ich den HDMI-Stecker anfasse.  Es funktioniert alles ordnungsgemäß und nichts steht hier irgendwie unter Strom, weder das Gehäuse, noch sonst irgendwas da. Ich frage mich nur, was das sein kann und ob das normal ist?

mfg


----------



## Research (11. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn die Aufgabe des Kabels?






Signale zu übertragen.
Wie geht das?





Elektrisch.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Mai 2012)

Aber garantiert net mit Spannungen die Funken erzeugen 

Scheinbar besteht ein Potenzialunterschied zwischen den "Massen" von Fernseher und PC. Weiß net obs gefährlich is (brandgefahr o.Ä.) aber ich glaub net dass es sonderlich gut für die Elektronik is.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

Hab das Problem lösen können, indem ich ne andere Steckdose verwende jetzt. Ist schon komisch, aber jetzt kein Problem mehr. Wollen hier eh ausziehen, Schimmelbude mit schlechtem Stromnetz und Lage ...


----------



## NCphalon (11. Mai 2012)

Möglicherweise hätte es auch schon gereicht den Stecker zu drehen.


----------



## Bluefire (18. Februar 2022)

Ist zwar uralt habe aber gerade ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir gabs auch ständig Funken. Mittlerweile hatte der eine alte Monitor iwann Bildfehler die man mit dem erneuten Einstecken des HDMI Kabel beheben konnte. Somit stand erstmal Kontaktproblem in Verdacht. Seit gestern ist mein HDMI Ausgang ausgefallen. Glücklicherweise nur der Onboard HDMI und nicht der meiner teureren RTX Karte. Trotzdem mega ärgerlich da nun ein Port weniger an Board nutzbar ist.

Auf der Suche nach der Ursache habe ich mal die Spannungsunterschiede zwischen GND Monitor und GND HDMI Port (Mainboard) gemessen. im DC Mode nichts ABER im AV (Wechselstrom) Mode gabs einen Spannungsunterschied von *120V!!!! Heißt das Mainboard musste die ganze Zeit 120V AV aushalten. *Das waren auch keine Entladungsfunken wie man sie vom Laufen auf Teppich etc. kennt sondern das blitze durchgehend und man spürten auch ein Kribbeln wenn man den HDMI Anschluss und die GND Stelle berührte.
Das es sowas gibt ist ja nicht unbekannt (gerade das mit denn Funken) aber da ich halt sehr oft das HDMI Kabel an und wieder ausgesteckt habe, habe ich wohl damit der Hardware dahinter (ASM1442k Levelshifter ggf?) iwann den Todesstoß gegeben.

Nun ist die Frage wie so etwas passieren kann! !120V Potentialunterschied auf GND!? WTF!?
Erste Quelle habe ich scheinbar gefunden. Der Monitor war an einer Steckdose auf der anderen Seite vom Raum angeschlossen. PC und Monitor nutzen also *nicht *die gleiche Steckdose. Habe soeben mal einfach nur die Erdungen der beiden Steckdosen vergleichen und siehe da 120V AV Erdungsunterschied!!!! WTF.  Da wo der Monitor dranhängt, hängen noch andere Geräte. Mal sehen ob eins davon nen Schaden hat und die 120V auf Erdung legt... Andernfalls liegt es wohl an der Hauselektrik. Werde updaten sobald ich mehr weiß.
Hängt man PC und Monitor an die selbe Steckdose ist der Potentialunterschied im mV Bereich... also nix. Was für ein Mist! HDMI am Board wegen sowas am Ar***

Wichtig!!!! Sind Funken am HDMI Port zu sehen sollte man aufmerksam werden und falls vorhanden mal mit dem Multimeter checken wie hoch da der Potentialunterschied ist. Sollten dazu noch die Erdung der Steckdosen im selben Raum unterschiedliche Potentiale haben ists wohl besser dem nachzugehen. Gerad ein Zeiten wo man kaum an Gamingkarten kommt will man da nicht seine 3090 schrotten.


Update: Ursache scheint gefunden. Ein SmartHome Plug scheint teildefekt. Wackelt man an, ihm schwankt der Potentialunterschied zwischen 0-120V. So eben auseinandergebaut. Die Erdungsübertragung scheint auch eher fragwürdig. Erdung wird über eine Schraube die das Teil zusammenhält durchgeleitet.  Die Elektronik (Wifi etc.) des SmartHome Plugs kommt gar nicht in Kontakt mit der Erdung... hängt sich also nur an den beiden Phasen. Tja... ärgerlich dass so in Teil letztendlich einen HDMI Port schrotten kann.... Schaut also auf eure SmartHome Geräte, Netzteile usw. wenn ihr so Funken habt.

P.S. Sobald man diese SmartHome Plugs verwendet bricht übrigens auch oft die Devolo-Übertragungsrate (falls man sowas hat) ein... wäre ein erstes Anzeichen gewesen dass mit den Teilen iwas nicht i.O. ist. Passiert aber auch oft mit iwelchen Netzteilen.


----------

